# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  कुछ ऐसे संगीत जिन्हें आप बेहद पसंद करेंगे !

## VIDROHI NAYAK

सबसे पहले तो मै यहाँ कुछ धार्मिक संगीतो को पेश करना चाह रहा हूँ ! आप दिए गए लिंकों से इन्हें डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं ! यक़ीनन ये आपको बेहद सुकून और ताजगी प्रदान करेंगे ! 
अगर आप हाई फ्रिकेव्न्सी के बूफरो का इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो फुल बास पर इनका आनंद लीजिए !




छोटा सा गायत्री मन्त्र  (मात्र १५० केबी का)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NRCS476G

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

गायत्री मोनो
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IQU6VB60

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

हे गोविंदा हे गोपाला प्रथम
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SASNOVYE

दितीय
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SASNOVYE

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

रुद्राक्षम
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KCSKBYK8

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

शिव स्तुति
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FNKDDPD2

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

गंगा बीज मन्त्र -
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=82N9OTC4

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

गणपति बीज मन्त्र 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=82N9OTC4

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

गंगा 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B26YVPXR

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

शिव प्रार्थना 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z3YX41MU

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

निर्वाण( बुद्धं )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=51NG1040

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

नमस्कार मन्त्र 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GQ4BOZ76

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

बुद्धं शरणम गच्छामी 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=R5V3ULYG

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

ओम ...
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2LAYA04T

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

हरे राम हरे कृष्णा 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HS1VL5CX

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

परिचय सारांश ( वाईस ओवर )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4601GLU6

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

महा म्रत्युन्जय मन्त्र ( 108 बार )
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G1SSBGBT

----------


## coolcool

बहुत ही शानदार सूत्र. इसे गति दें.

----------


## chatur . ramlingam

बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र धन वैभव से सम्बंधित मंत्र भी दीजिये

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र धन वैभव से सम्बंधित मंत्र भी दीजिये


शायद आप इस मन्त्र की बात कर रहे हैं !

श्री महालक्ष्मी मन्त्र 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NEEDR3N6

----------


## coolcool

मित्र. एक छोटी सी विनती. अगर इन मन्त्रों का जाप करने की कोई विशिष्ट विधि हो तो उसका भी उल्लेख करें.

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

> मित्र. एक छोटी सी विनती. अगर इन मन्त्रों का जाप करने की कोई विशिष्ट विधि हो तो उसका भी उल्लेख करें.


मित्र चूँकि हिंदू संस्कृति में बहुत व्यापकता एवं मतभेद हैं अतः किसी एक तरीके पे निर्भित रहना दुष्कर प्रतीत होता है ! परन्तु फिर भी मै आपके लिए समुचित एवं यथार्त जानकारी एकत्र करने का प्रयास करूँगा ! कृपया समय दें !धन्यवाद !

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*तकरीबन सभी लिंक मिटाए जा चुके हैं! कृपया चेक करें! हो सके तो दुसरे लिंक मिल सकते हैं क्या मित्र?*

----------


## pangagang2

मज्जा आ गया मज्जा आ गया शुक्रिया

----------

